# Some Indian Cricket jokes!



## gaurav_indian (Mar 22, 2007)

What did the spectator miss when he went to the toilet?
The entire Indian Innings.

Where do Indian batsmen perform there best?
In Advertisements.

When would Agarkar have 100 runs against his name?
When he is bowling.

What is the most proficient form of footwork displayed by Indian batsmen?
The walk back to the pavilion.

How to increase the chances of Indian batsmen playing out the entire 50
overs?
Try giving them two innings to begin with, then try three and so on.

What is the Indian version of a hat-trick?
3 runs in 3 balls

What is the height of optimism ?
Sehwag coming out to bat applying sunscreen on his face.

============ ========= ========= ====
Phone Call for Sehwag:
Indian Team Manager : "Hello"(over Phone)
Wife :"Can I talk to Sehwag, this is his wife."
Indian Team Manager:"Sorry, he is just going to bat"
Wife:"No Problem Manager, I will Hold on"

============ ========= ========= ====
DIVORCE COURT SCENE :
The Judge (J.) asks the little girl (LG):
Now that your parents are getting divorced do you want to live with your
mummy?
LG - No, my mummy beats me.
J. - Well then, I guess you want to live with your daddy.
LG - No, my daddy beats me too.
J. - Well then, who do you want to live with?
LG - I want to live with the Indian Cricket team, they never beat anybody


----------



## abhi.eternal (Mar 23, 2007)

last two were gooooood.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Where do Indian batsmen perform there best?
> In Advertisements.



this is the REALITY


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 23, 2007)

India pak unity 

*img263.imageshack.us/img263/3655/downloadpd3.jpg


----------



## kirangp (Mar 23, 2007)

Last joke is good & lolz Tarey_g


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 23, 2007)

The biggest joke'll b when India wins the WorldCup & Sehwag Man of Series


----------



## shaunak (May 4, 2007)

> Once a couple with a 8 year old son were getting divorced. There was a legal battle for the custody of the child. After the court could come to no conclusion the, the child was asked to decide.
> Judge: Son, would you like to stay with you mother?
> Child: No, she beats me all the time.
> Judge: So would you like to stay with you father?
> ...



My thoughts:
I think the indian football/hockey/olympic team are much better than the cricket team, Because no one expects the to win. They simply go there, loose and come back quitelely. No one makes much money. No one comes under the media scaner for being overaged. They quitely retire and join as analysts for DD sports.
This system is much better, dont you feel?


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 26, 2009)

LOL


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 26, 2009)

elianna said:


> After the shameful defeat of Indian cricket team in
> final of PEPSI CUP 99 in Bangalore, the team members were not able to
> show their faces to people and they chose not to go in public and
> rather just pack up in hotel rooms.
> ...


----------



## Coool (Feb 26, 2009)

Jokes on dravid


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice post, but even better BUMP, 2 years, u cud have created a new thread. But it's kk.

Nice post BTW.


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 26, 2009)

> DIVORCE COURT SCENE :
> The Judge (J.) asks the little girl (LG):
> Now that your parents are getting divorced do you want to live with your
> mummy?
> ...


This joke is pretty common, used for every team that doesnt perform (recently used for Tottenham Hostpurs )


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Feb 27, 2009)

Lolz!!! Lets Make It A Special 2nd Birthday For The Thread......keep Posting


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 27, 2009)

THIS IS THE BEST BUMP I HAVE EVER SEEN.

Keep rocking guys!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 27, 2009)

> rocking


typo- it's bumping

LOL


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

elianna said:


> After the shameful defeat of Indian cricket team in
> final of PEPSI CUP 99 in Bangalore, the team members were not able to
> show their faces to people and they chose not to go in public and
> rather just pack up in hotel rooms.
> ...


lol


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 8, 2009)

Kya tum logo ne Dhoni ka woh ad dekha hai jisme woh lungi pehenke bat ghumata hai aur stunts dekhata hai. Aur field me aake Bhurvak ban jata hai @gaurav indian , you are right Indian players are only good in advertisements.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 8, 2009)

good ones


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2009)

^^^ err? vaibhavtek syndrome? See the post #8 - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1059843#post1059843


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 6, 2009)

lol thanks for the bump


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 6, 2009)

Sreesanth, the Cricket Krishna.............

*i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff17/tucmuc/khel/crik201_01.jpg
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*img254.imageshack.us/img254/6699/81538078.jpg


----------



## Coool (Apr 6, 2009)

^ Us pics me kya hai hasne k liye??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 7, 2009)

^ sree shant hai....

Sorry for sreeshant fans... no offense ment.


----------

